# ENTJs vs INTJs?



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> When ENTJs are engaged, they focus on their objectives. They tend to plow aside anything they perceive as an obstacle to those objectives. They can be very cold and calculating about this. INTJs are less prone to being cold and calculating so much as they simply go about whatever it is they need to do without being noticed. They aren't indifferent to others and they don't step on people to achieve their objectives, but they do have a sort of detached approach. They tend to be more polite about it just because they don't want to get mired down in any sort of conflict. INTJs tend to see conflict as inefficient and unproductive. They will take a stand when they believe they are right, but they aren't going to do it for fun. ENTJs love any sort of adversity or conflict (as long as it gets them what they want). They are invigorated by knocking down barriers. They certainly don't care about the feelings of others when they are doing it. INTJs find more clever ways to avoid such things. They are less ruthless about things. They draw less attention to what they are up to until it is properly organized, tabbed, and made presentable in a powerpoint. ENTJs tend to want to wield power directly. INTJs are far more content to whisper in the ears of the powerful. Both types see power very differently.


You are right, ENTJs kind of give you hints that you should change something -- or else 😸 -- so I must like to live "on the edge" while interacting with them, or simply don't know what I do wrong.

My INTJ colleague is like the warmest person with this serial killer - secret CIA agent cold exterior. I can only see how wonderful and supportive he is as a person. 

Lately I am wondering what is the deal with ENTJs & egos - it's maybe connected with their need to always be in charge (to have a bigger ego to go with this).


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Okay, well good for you then. 🙂


I try


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Antiparticle said:


> You are right, ENTJs kind of give you hints that you should change something -- or else 😸 -- so I must like to live "on the edge" while interacting with them, or simply don't know what I do wrong.
> 
> My INTJ colleague is like the warmest person with this serial killer - secret CIA agent cold exterior. I can only see how wonderful and supportive he is as a person.
> 
> Lately I am wondering what is the deal with ENTJs & egos - it's maybe connected with their need to always be in charge (to have a bigger ego to go with this).


I find ENTJs a bit rigid on some things. They are very focused. They can miss things because their vision is too narrow, however, they are generally far more organized and driven than I am.

I suspect the big difference between ENTJ and ENTP is we tend towards broader focus and have less interest in being in charge. I can lead, but that doesn't mean I necessarily want to. That's a lot of work. I'd rather be free to explore, learn, innovate, theorize, and play. There's focus and then there's lack of focus. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, I suppose.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

tanstaafl28 said:


> Agreed, ENTJs are far more likely to overtly confront anyone, or anything, they perceive as an obstacle to their objectives, whereas an INTJ tend to discreetly skirt around those perceived obstacles.
> 
> The part about stabbing in the back was meant more as a metaphor. INTJs are often moving around in the background and you won't see them unless/until they want to be seen. Most of their actions are carefully considered.
> It isn't about power for INTJs. For them, it is more about being efficient, organized, and appropriate to the specific situation at hand.
> ...


Your ENTJ description sounds more ESTP in nature and your INTJ description sounds more ESTJ in nature. ENTJs and to an extent INTJs do tend to make it into positions of power, but that's due to either demonstrated or perceived competence. When it comes to intentions I would say ENTJs are straight-forward while INTJs will make their intentions known in a more roundabout way. Although I would agree with you that INTJs are less status seeking than ENTJs are.

I think being dominant has more to do with the person than MBTI. I don't think ENTJs are dominating but moreso less tolerant to obstacles toward objectives, while INTJs would be more willing to figure out how to get around obstacles as opposed to simply plowing through obstacles.

In any case, most ENTJ and INTJ are fairly misunderstood, even on the internet. Most ENTJ aren't power grubbing and most INTJ are not evil geniuses. That's just a popular perception because it's easier to stereotype/dehumanize someone than it is to try to understand them. 😄 If any NTJ makes it into a position of power, it was likely done so by demonstrating sound leadership.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I find ENTJs a bit rigid on some things. They are very focused.


It's efficient, and sometimes exactly what you need. They are great when you feel like you are failing in life and need some discipline to focus. Most of them really like to help (which is nice).



tanstaafl28 said:


> They can miss things because their vision is too narrow, however, they are generally far more organized and driven than I am.
> 
> I suspect the big difference between ENTJ and ENTP is we tend towards broader focus and have less interest in being in charge. I can lead, but that doesn't mean I necessarily want to. That's a lot of work. I'd rather be free to explore, learn, innovate, theorize, and play. There's focus and then there's lack of focus. Both have their strengths and weaknesses, I suppose.


In my view ENTP is completely different, leads with ideas and innovations, more relaxed (there is no J-judging part), and instead of managing people they like to explore knowledge and possibilities.

What I personally enjoy about ENTP is feeling simple and transparent with them.
I never feel this with any other type: ENTJs want to discipline me, INTJs are nice but I seem to fail to to provide them with the feelings and support they need, ENFPs are crazy and borderline disrespectful.

ENTPs are just sane and logical, I am just a normal/simple person in this interaction, it's refreshing.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> I try


I really wish that emote was available as a like. 😄


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> I really wish that emote was available as a like. 😄


What do you mean?
I don't have to like it, I can respect it (the decision). I definitely don't like it.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> What do you mean?
> I don't have to like it, I can respect it (the decision). I definitely don't like it.


It probably was for the best anyway, considering how much you seem to dislike the guy.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> It probably was for the best anyway, considering how much you seem to dislike the guy.


I like him, he doesn't like me. It's a terrible work relation, no respect towards me at all. 
I wanted to throw away in the trash his article (just a statement, to feel better, I can get temperamental), and couldn't do it because I genuinely think it's excellent.
So it's like I think he is No 1 and he thinks I am No "the last one" (professionally).


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> I like him, he doesn't like me. It's a terrible work relation, no respect towards me at all.
> I wanted to throw away in the trash his article (just a statement, to feel better, I can get temperamental), and couldn't do it because I genuinely think it's excellent.
> So it's like I think he is No 1 and he thinks I am No "the last one" (professionally).


Probably for the best to not work with someone who seems to hold you in contempt. lol Also, lets please stop this conversation about your former boss here.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Antiparticle said:


> It's efficient, and sometimes exactly what you need. They are great when you feel like you are failing in life and need some discipline to focus. Most of them really like to help (which is nice).
> 
> 
> In my view ENTP is completely different, leads with ideas and innovations, more relaxed (there is no J-judging part), and instead of managing people they like to explore knowledge and possibilities.
> ...


I was a little too scattered when I was younger, but I'm better now. I can appreciate the NiFe approach to things. It isn't demanding, but it requires a little finesse that younger ENTPs are not always sensitive to. We need that tertiary Fe to be developed so we learn about not saying the first thing that pops into our heads and learning how to smooth over ruffled feathers. Once we learn to do that, we're really good for one another, I think. I just love trying to see things from perspectives other than my own and I want to learn how people like to be treated, so I put a lot of effort into that. Deep meaningful discussions don't happen without being aware of the needs of others, and despite the "E" in ENTP, we also need alone time, so that's not a huge issue for us. I think of all the extroverted types, ENTPs are probably the best at not judging others and giving them space when they need it. We do get distracted easily though.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Probably for the best to not work with someone who seems to hold you in contempt. lol Also, lets please stop this conversation about your former boss here.


Yes, I also think it's best.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> Yes, I also think it's best.


. 😉


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> It probably was for the best anyway, considering how much you seem to dislike the guy.


Btw I am surprised that no-one is mentioning it, especially among entjs, although this isn’t necessarily type related - maybe he likes me personally/ not professionally? As I understand your type has problems with separating this two aspects in life, so it could explain why it is so difficult to work with him (whereas many others think I am great 😛).


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

tanstaafl28 said:


> I was a little too scattered when I was younger, but I'm better now. I can appreciate the NiFe approach to things. It isn't demanding, but it requires a little finesse that younger ENTPs are not always sensitive to. We need that tertiary Fe to be developed so we learn about not saying the first thing that pops into our heads and learning how to smoothe over ruffled feathers. Once we learn to do that, we're really good for one another, I think. I just love trying to see things from perspectives other than my own and I want to learn how people like to be treated, so I put a lot of effort into that. Deep meaningful discussions don't happen without being aware of the needs of others, and despite the "E" in ENTP, we also need alone time, so that's not a huge issue for us. I think of all the extroverted types, ENTPs are probably the best at not judging others and giving them space when they need it. We do get distracted easily though.


I like all of these characteristics, one of my good friends is ENTP, always makes fun of me, and then leaves to do his own thing. We can discuss many of his “doomsday ideas”, like 2 partners in crime. This type is probably the closest to infj soulmates.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> Btw I am surprised that no-one is mentioning it, especially among entjs, although this isn’t necessarily type related - maybe he likes me personally/ not professionally? As I understand your type has problems with separating this two aspects in life, so it could explain why it is so difficult to work with him (whereas many others think I am great 😛).


Sure that's possible, especially if the two of you are younger. If you want to ask more ENTJs, you'd be better off asking in the entj subforum instead of here though.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Sure that's possible, especially if the two of you are younger. If you want to ask more ENTJs, you'd be better off asking in the entj subforum instead of here though.


4 years difference. But the only real sign / indicator would be me not feeling being respected professionally, while I receive the personal support, about my career and plans etc., which is confusing.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> 4 years difference. But the only real sign / indicator would be me not feeling being respected professionally, while I receive the personal support, about my career and plans etc., which is confusing.


Why don't you try asking him out then.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Scoobyscoob said:


> Why don't you try asking him out then.


So this actually means something? Personal advice and attention towards life goals etc.


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

Antiparticle said:


> So this actually means something? Personal advice and attention towards life goals etc.


I would think so yes. I can't imagine that someone would be trying to help you out personally if he didn't.


----------

